# fish lake monster mac



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

got these pics from a good richfield buddy. report is from fishlake and you can see the lodge/cabins in the background, jan 11. fellow from richfield, wont give name out. word is 41.5 lbs and 42 inches long.[attachment=0:356k0g93]image002.jpg[/attachment:356k0g93][attachment=1:356k0g93]image003.jpg[/attachment:356k0g93]


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

How the heck did he manage to pull that thing out of an 8 in hole??? Holy Crap!!! Nice fish none the less. :?:


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Where there is a will there is a way, now get back to work Muysauve :mrgreen:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

That thing is an absolute beast, especially for Fish Lake. From what I've heard, only about five 40-pounders have ever been caught out of there.

I can only dream of catching a fish that big. I just may have to give Fish Lake a try come ice off.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Wow is all I can say. I fished there a two days before that so it is fun to see that there is a chance at big grand daddy of a fish there  I would love to hear the story of how he caught it because it must be one heck of a story being that huge. Just getting it out of the hole boggles my mind :? but it sounds like this person is going to keep quiet.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW :shock: , WOW :shock: , WOW :shock: ....my fingers are typeless...congrats to the Angler...now that is the C-A-T-C-H of a lifetime... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

That's a great catch. Congratulations to your buddy!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WoW Big Fish there


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Unbelievable. Wonder how that looked on the fish finder


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

troutgass said:


> but it sounds like this person is going to keep quiet.


Won't be a secret for long!

Congrats on the "new arrival"!! :shock:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*me runs out and buys a new bottle of WD40* :lol:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!! that is a huge fish. I am heading down there in two weeks, and that makes me want to go sooner. have you ever heard of buck fever. That just gives me *fish fever!!* nice one..


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fishy. :shock:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's a monster! Did he keep it or throw it back?


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

I can see why they let you have an 18" hole at Fish Lake. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

WERE GONNA NEED A BIGGER BOAT!!! OOPS!! BIGGER HOLE !! HOLLY COW!!


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

JAT83 said:


> That's a monster! Did he keep it or throw it back?


I don't want to start a debate on here, but I am guessing that he kept it with that death grip he has on it through the gills.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

troutgass said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a monster! Did he keep it or throw it back?
> ...


I was thinking the same thing when I first looked at the photo. Very nice fish though. That thing could eat ducks off the surface. Anyone ever flyfish with an entire greenhead attached to the end of the line?


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Holy Smokes, All the fish i caught in the last 2 years put together dont make up the mass of that beast! Thanks for sharing those Awesome pictures


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

The Coach said:


> troutgass said:
> 
> 
> > JAT83 said:
> ...


No just mouse patterns.....


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, I know that guy holding that fish. Congrats to him. That is an excellent fish, especially for being a female. Someone mentioned that only a small number of fish over 40 pounds have been caught. A couple of publications from the 1950's and 1970's state that it was commonplace to catch Lake Trout _up to_ (note emphasis of up to, not over) 40 lbs. Lake Trout were first planted in Fishlake in 1894 and again in 1900. Both of my Grandfathers were Mac fisherman from as early as 1936. They told me stories when I was in my teens of the monsters they would catch and the monsters they would see during the spawn. This was before the Eurasian Millfoil weed infested Fishlake. I was told you could see the bottom at 60 feet. Pictures in Bowery and Jo Collister's memoirs of Fishlake also tell of fish pushing the 40 lb. mark.
Nonetheless, this gentleman from Richfield came **** close to the lake record of 42 lbs and 42" long (Gerald Colby, Salina, UT). More than likely this could be the largest Lake Trout ever to be caught through the ice on Fishlake. Congratulations again.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ya, the good old days on fish lake. in the 60's uncle hyrum got his pic in the richfield reaper having caught 2 macs in one day - the only two fish caught, one a 38 and the other a 36. we were fishing the south side one day (i was just a kid) and saw a marshmallow float by the boat. didnt think much of it till it made a u turn and floated opposite the current. looked closer and it was the white spot on the front fin of a monster mac. it cruised the boat for about 5 minutes or so, we tried to interest him in whatever we had on the line but he just curised back and forth and then slipped off into the lake. toooo much fun. i need to move back home.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

For those that have tried to ice the monster mac (or succeeded) do you use a 8" hole, 10"??? I assume this guy didn't just have a shrimpo tipped with a wax worm three reels off the bottom right? Would it be like pike, and you use steel leader?


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Kingfisher said:


> ya, the good old days on fish lake. in the 60's uncle hyrum got his pic in the richfield reaper having caught 2 macs in one day - the only two fish caught, one a 38 and the other a 36. we were fishing the south side one day (i was just a kid) and saw a marshmallow float by the boat. didnt think much of it till it made a u turn and floated opposite the current. looked closer and it was the white spot on the front fin of a monster mac. it cruised the boat for about 5 minutes or so, we tried to interest him in whatever we had on the line but he just curised back and forth and then slipped off into the lake. toooo much fun. i need to move back home.


I'd have pulled out the 22 Magnum and shot the **** thing or atleast have dove in after it and wrestled it into submission.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

the pics are awesome but I would love to hear the story behind it too. What rod, line, bait, depth, how long the fight was, how did he get it out. There has to be so much more to it that I would love to hear. The story is just as important as the pics! Thanks and great fish.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

If people caught fish over 37lbs before 1989 they must not have cared to register them as the lake record. Their is a plaque underneath the former lake record fish at bowery that says lake record mackinaw 37lbs july 1989......i personally would be taking any fish close to the lake record to the lodge to make it official....


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, heres the skinny as near as I can put the pieces together. This feller was up to fish lake on a mission to clear the lake of chubs. Didn’t even have a pole with him, just a 300 yard spool of 4 lb test he had rigged up with a triple, using a bit o’ wax worm on each hook. Had already yanked out a dozen or more chubs and was hopin that he could get a threesome going (in addition to something on his hooks) when he set the hook on a dink, he had an 8 inch hole going and could look straight down in about 20 feet o’ water. He was haulin this chubbette out hand over fist when he saw this monster haulin after it. Bang, he eats the chub and actually overshot and hit the second hook on the line. So he yanks hard and sets the hook close to the edge of the jaw. This fish then took off and being totally unprepared, he tries to stop him by clamping down on the line. Well, the line is screaming off the spool so fast with so much weight, it burns right thru his glove and cuts in point finger to the bone. There is blood all over and he knows he has to do something mighty quick as the end of the spool is comin up fast plus there isn’t much bone left in his finger to cut thru and be danged if he is gonna let this one go. Well, the end of the line comes and fortunately it is tied to the spool and that fish hits the end, yanks his arm into the hole up to his shoulder where it got good and stuck. In yet another fortunate circumstance, he had drilled a second hole close to the first in case his wife decided to come up. He sticks his head down that hold and yells “here fishy fishy fishy” and honest to heck, that fish makes a u turn and comes heading full steam back to the hole. And now hes pullin line is as fast as he can but not nearly as fast as the mac is coming. Wouldn’t you know, the fish is coming so fast, desperate for the love of a man that she gets all wound up in the slack and by the time she gets to the hole, can barely move a fin. He sees her and she sees him. Recognizing that he just isn’t the one, she make a break for it and he, sensing that she is leaving forever, makes a desperate grab for the jaw. He misses. Looks like she is gone forever. But wait! The line with the third hook rams directly into whats left of his pointer finger setting the hook deep into the flesh, yea, even into the bone. He winces in pain. And joy. He has her by his finger. He brings her to the hole. I don’t want her, you can have her, shes tooooo fat for me and my hole. Bummer, cant get her out no matter how he yanks on that finger. So’ out with the trusty leatherman and he chips away for 6 hours straight making that hole a big one. And in the end, he hoists the prize out and onto the ice, exhausted, his face and hair frozen solid, his right arm encased in ice, his pointer finger gnawed to the bone. And that, my friends is the whole truth and nothing but swear on my not dead mothers grave. Except, its really a silver salmon he caught in Alaska and hauled up to fish lake as a prank.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 

Nice tale.

What a beast!


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Story of the year...you had me at "Well,"


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

whiteknuckler" A couple of publications from the 1950's and 1970's state that it was commonplace to catch Lake Trout [i]up to[/i] (note emphasis of up to said:


> http://utah.ptfs.com/awweb/main.jsp?fla ... t_id=19011[/URL]


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH,
you are making a believer out of me.
But I love to eat Perch.
I guess that I could switch to Bass though! -O\__-


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Holy Sweet Mother of Mercy! That is one big fish!!! :shock:  _(O)_


----------

